# Batch-Code zu bestimmten Zeit ausführen



## michax (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Bin nicht so sehr bewandert in der Batch-Programmierung, deshalb hoffe ich auf Eure Hilfe.
Folgende Situation: Ich möchte mittels Batch-Datei im Autostart einige Dateien auf ein anderes Laufwerk sichern ... das habe ich hinbekommen.
Nun möchte ich aber, das das nur einmal im Monat passiert, sprich der Code zum kopieren der Dateien nur z.B. am 21. des jeweiligen Monats ausgeführt wird. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
(Windows- "Geplante Tasks" möchte ich nicht zum Starten nutzen!)

Danke 
michax


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2007)

Die Geplanten Tasks wären aber das mittel der Wahl. Ansonsten würde ich eine Datumsabfrage in die Batch Datei einbauen, damit sie nur am 21ten ausgeführt wird. Poste mal das Batch...


----------



## michax (21. Mai 2007)

Geplanten Tasks will ich umgehen, weil man dazu bei XP ein Kennwort vergeben muss... ich aber zur Win-Anmeldung keines vergeben will.

Wie funktioniert die Datumsabfrage im Batch. Den Rest bau ich mir selbst rein.


michax


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2007)

```
@echo off
set tt=%date:~-10,2%
if %tt%==21 (
	echo Heute ist der 21te
	echo Backup
) else (
	echo Heute ist der %tt% 
	echo Kein Backup
)
```


----------



## michax (22. Mai 2007)

Das passt. Vielen Dank. Perfekt


----------

